# threat to your pets



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Protection Agency


huge discussion at the moment as these people have targeted reptile hobbyists.
but they are targeting all exotic pets. just thought i would post for anyone who wasnt aware of it. the more support against apa the better.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

It is unbelievably arrogant some of the things they state on their website - I didnt spot ANY evidence to support any of their claims! IMO just a very narrow minded group of people who like to impose their holier than thou attitude upon others!


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

I actualy agree with some of there points.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

There are some half-truths there- for example that some pet shops or private sellers give misleading or incorrect information just to get a sale- but I would think most are far more ethical.
Also the APA have a very black-white view on 'wild animals' - I mean, a few wild caught amphibians, prolific in their habitat, is a million miles away from snatching baby primates who will be destined for a lonely life in a parrot cage. Not saying it doesn't go on, but I don't like so called animal rights campaigners who use shock tactics and only tell half the story..


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I have just read a little about this group and see clfford warwick STILL banging on,he has been on his little mission for many ,many years.It was interesting reading the paper on disease caught from exotics,that probably goes undiagnosed,or diagnosed as something else.I simply cannot see how you could possibly make a statement like that with no medical proof.I also believe mr warwick was a keeper himself many years ago,some have said a dealer.Why are you more likely to catch an illness from an exotic animal than a domestic.Is he talking about wild caught?.I did not see a list of illnesses diagnosed from medical professionals.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sadly they have no clue, never will, just make stuff up for the guilble people. I have NEVER ever seen any facts that they can back up to date. I wonder how long they can continue to make stuff up without getting a huge legal battle over the lies they tell. Oneday someone will have enough and when that day comes I hope all the millions of lies come out like the newspaper stuff now :2thumb:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

5plusmany said:


> There are some half-truths there- for example that some pet shops or private sellers give misleading or incorrect information just to get a sale- but I would think most are far more ethical.



pet shops telling people misleading information doesnt just happen in exotics, it happens with all species of pets sold. if they concentrated on the people who actually abuse animals, rather than just everyone who owns exotics, they might actually do some good.
but alas, they are just twisting truths to go along with their own twisted agenda.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

They have no valid argument unless they aim to outlaw the keeping of ALL animals. 

You cant say exotics or reptiles suffer any more or any less than other 'domesticated' animals in captivity. 

Its all down to individual sellers and buyers. Ive seen far more cruelty in people selling dogs, birds, cats and horses than I have seen or people selling exotics. When they cost so much to buy and raise most people take more care of them. Sad but true.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

trogdorable said:


> Animal Protection Agency
> 
> 
> huge discussion at the moment as these people have targeted reptile hobbyists.
> but they are targeting all exotic pets. just thought i would post for anyone who wasnt aware of it. the more support against apa the better.


 
Its not just exotics they along with other groups have been trying to ban the sale/ownership of any animal that is not a companion basically if they get their own way we will only be able to keep dogs !!

This has been going on a few years as my dad (a pet shop owner) has kept a close watch on the situation, as it effects his income and not to mention we are a huge animal family.

Big Brother society once again


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Its not just exotics they along with other groups have been trying to ban the sale/ownership of any animal that is not a companion basically if they get their own way we will only be able to keep dogs !!


Exactly what I was about to say, today reptiles, tomorrow other exotics, next week all the cute furries, horses, and other domestic animals...

They're only hitting us at the moment because we're a relatively soft target, most members of the public know little about reptiles and have nothing to do with them, so our current problem with the APA is of no interest to most of them. They'll feel differently when they're threatening to take little Jimmy's hamster.

The general animal-loving public needs to be made aware of this and other group's long term aims, and the deception and terror tactics they're prepared to employ to get their way.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Clifford warwick has been trying to stop reptile shows for a good 15 years,if not longer,he used to scare the local authorities with ' reptiles are a danger to the public because of salmonella',when i questioned a vet about his statement,she said you can catch salmonella from any animal.
Some people are not very successful in anything they do ,so they find themselves a small group of followers and then they feel important.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Clifford warwick has been trying to stop reptile shows for a good 15 years,if not longer,he used to scare the local authorities with ' reptiles are a danger to the public because of salmonella',when i questioned a vet about his statement,she said you can catch salmonella from any animal.
> Some people are not very successful in anything they do ,so they find themselves a small group of followers and then they feel important.


They are successful ,it cost a great deal of money for the F.B.H. to go to court last week to get a ruling to state that the Doncaster show could go ahead.

I think we in the "pet" hobby ignore them at our peril.It doesn`t matter whethet you keep reptiles,exotic birds or cats we need to stick together.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Surely if local authorities do not allow reptile shows,how can you have bird shows,auctions,dog shows,cat shows,horse events,farm markets,livestock sales,petting zoos,all of these could pose a possible risk to the public,why does he single out reptiles?
I was reading a very interesting piece on google about mr.warwick and his letters after his name,like i said ,not very successful at anything.
He is like so many EXPERTS these days,self appointed.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Surely if local authorities do not allow reptile shows,how can you have bird shows,auctions,dog shows,cat shows,horse events,farm markets,livestock sales,petting zoos,all of these could pose a possible risk to the public,why does he single out reptiles?
> I was reading a very interesting piece on google about mr.warwick and his letters after his name,like i said ,not very successful at anything.
> He is like so many EXPERTS these days,self appointed.


Yeh, a scientist with no more qualifications than anyone else who passed at High School :whistling2:

The difference with cat and dog shows is that they don't sell at them, all 'markets' they want banned, I'm sure they are against crufts and cat shows too though (that's just not what they are about as such)

They already tried to ban the sale of livestock and auctions, but apparently failed misserably against the Farmers Union


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Having heard on the grapevine that Chris Newman et all did actually keep the Donny show on, can I ask does anyone know whether the APA were successful in stopping sales at the show? I'm confused as I was under the impression it went to court and that all was going ahead as planned, but the apa still have their gloating press release on their site..?


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Reading threads on here there was lots of people who brought animals from the show so they failed on that score. Also people have been commenting on the APA Facebook show asking why animals were sold after they had said that they had been succesful in stopping animal sales...they just deleted the comments.


----------

